# Too Cold? 01/06/2014



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Who says it's too cold to fish? Last day of winter holidays for the kids and so the wife and I decided to take a day off to spend with them. Ask them what they wanted to do and guess what there answer was, "FISHING"! Told them it would be cold but that I would build them a fire and we could roast marshmallows. I think that was the real reason they wanted to go. Got to our spot around 9 am and immediately built a fire. Had a pint a live shrimp, and had about a pint when stopped fishing, released them to live another day. Wife was able to okie doke a sheepshead so we that we wouldn't get skunked. Kids ended up just roasting marshmallows and didn't even fish. They said it was the best fishing trip ever. Hahaha!


----------

